# USFWS Report - 11/10



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

SNOW GEESE FINALLY ON THE MOVE, SAYS USFWS

More snow geese have moved into North Dakota, but some of the Canada geese
and ducks have moved out. The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service says many
good waterfowl hunting opportunities are still available, but that could
change quickly.

Quite a few snow geese have reached north-central North Dakota. Biologist
Gary Eslinger of J. Clark Salyer National Wildlife Refuge near Upham says
the northern part of the refuge is holding about 100,000 snows, with
another 50,000 in the Rugby area and almost that many in southern McHenry
County. Hunters aren't finding many Canada geese or ducks, but some ducks
are being taken around Newburg and Westhope.

Waterfowl populations at Upper Souris National Wildlife Refuge near Foxholm
haven't changed much this week. Biologist Duane Anderson estimates the
refuge is holding about 50,000 snow geese, but not a lot of ducks or Canada
geese.

An estimated 100,000 snow geese have arrived in the Lostwood Wetland
Management District, which includes Mountrail County. Refuge manager Todd
Frerichs adds that duck numbers are down, but quite a few Canada geese,
both lessers and greaters, can be found on larger bodies of water.

The northwest corner of the state has had a large increase in snow goose
numbers over the past week. Refuge manager Tim Kessler of the Crosby
Wetland Management District says the birds are going back and forth between
Saskatchewan and North Dakota. He estimates 100,000 snow geese, about
2,000 Canada geese and 20,000 mallards are using wetlands in the Crosby and
Noonan areas. Kessler adds that the geese have been feeding in pea fields
and are starting to use harvested wheat fields.

At Des Lacs National Wildlife Refuge near Kenmare, more Canada geese and
ducks have picked up, but the snow goose population is holding steady at
100,000. Refuge operations specialist Chad Zorn believes the refuge is
holding about 4,000 Canada geese and 18,000 ducks, mostly mallards.

Overall waterfowl numbers remain similar to last week at Audubon National
Wildlife Refuge near Coleharbor, but project leader Mike McEnroe reports a
tremendous movement of ducks and geese. He believes the refuge is holding
about 20,000 snow geese, but notes that many Canada geese have moved onto
the Missouri River. McEnroe adds that duck hunters are having fair success
in McLean and Sheridan counties.

Long Lake National Wildlife Refuge and nearby Lake Etta are holding about
17,000 snow geese and 35,000 Canada geese. Biologist Gregg Knutsen says
the remaining ducks are mostly northern shovelers and mallards.

Some snow geese moved through Stutsman and Wells counties last weekend, and
other birds have departed. Matt Pieron of the Chase Lake Prairie Project
says hunters will have to look hard before they find the remaining
concentrations of mallards. He adds that a few diving ducks are still
around, too.

Fair numbers of snow geese are showing up in southeast-central North
Dakota. Project leader Bob Vanden Berge of the Kulm Wetland Management
District reports seeing groups of up to 10,000 snow geese and fair numbers
of Canada geese, but few mallards or other ducks. He says the area bean
harvest is almost completed, but the corn harvest is just getting started.

Waterfowl numbers have decreased at Arrowwood National Wildlife Refuge and
surrounding areas of northeastern Stutsman and eastern Foster counties.
Biologist Paulette Scherr says the refuge is holding only about 1,000 ducks
and 2,200 Canada geese, but she notes the geese seem to have grouped
together into larger flocks. Despite an estimated 50 percent drop in duck
numbers, Scherr reports several of the larger wetlands were holding good
groups of mallards. She adds that very few snow geese have been seen.

Quite a few ducks have moved onto temporary and seasonal wetlands in
southeastern Barnes and southwestern Cass counties. Refuge operations
specialist Stacy Hoehn of the Valley City Wetland Management District adds
that Hobart Lake National Wildlife Refuge is also holding quite a few
diving ducks and mallards.

Lots of snow geese have moved into northeastern North Dakota. Biologist
Aaron Mize of the Devils Lake Wetland Management District says the
migration appears to be in full swing, especially in the northern parts of
the area. Hot spots have included Lake Alice, Dry Lake and most of Benson
County. Mize adds that mallards are also starting to move in, with
huntable numbers in northern Ramsey and Benson counties. He notes that
Devils Lake still has fair numbers of diving ducks, but fewer divers are
reported at Lake Alice.

Most ducks have left southeastern North Dakota, but scattered flocks of up
to 5,000 mallards are being spotted on larger wetlands. Biologist Kristine
Askerooth of Tewaukon National Wildlife Refuge says no snow geese have
reached the refuge, and the Canada goose population has declined.

In northeastern South Dakota, the snow goose population at Sand Lake
National Wildlife Refuge has jumped from 28,000 last week to 130,000; with
another 30,000 snows at nearby Putney Slough. Duck numbers grew from
85,000 last week to about 110,000, with the bulk of those being mallards.
Biologist Bill Schultze says the area's corn harvest picked up during the
past week, providing more feeding areas for the mallards and geese.

The Fish and Wildlife Service is asking waterfowl and sandhill crane
hunters to avoid hunting in fields that have been manipulated prior to
being harvested. Due to the late harvest, rain and early frosts, many
farmers abandoned their corn and other crop fields. These fields are
considered baited if they have been manipulated by rolling, discing,
burning, flattening, mowing or other similar actions. These fields attract
large numbers of birds, and have the potential to give hunters an unfair
advantage.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Yea, Sand Lake is filling up :thumb:


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

So why are they over flying the SE part of the sate?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Well some of them know I hunt up here so they know better and got the heck out of dodge. :strapped:


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

hes talking about ND


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

My bad  I am stupid like that.


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

LETS GET ER DONE!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They should hold all week with some mild weather. I was very impressed with the numbers last weekend. We found dozens like this. (picture does no justice as to how many were outside the frame) 

It's about time.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Chris - saw the same thing this weekend out west. I have some pictures in the Photo Album. I was very, very impressed with the numbers.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice pics goosepride - looks like a decent number of juvies in those birds you took pics of.....


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Nice pics guys. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

J.D. -

Yeah, I didn't think there was a shortage of juvies at all. It sure was a fun hunt. Because of grad school, that was probably the last weekend for me. Not too bad!


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Was down in McIntosh county today and saw good numbers of snow, fair of canadas and mallards.

THe chance is there right now for guys that will take it.

Tom


----------

